# White Mountain OOC Thread



## Gray Shade (Sep 14, 2005)

This is the OOC Thread for "Dark Deeds On White Mountain".  See the adventure here and for reference, the recruitment thread is here.

Anyone is free to join in the discussion, but I set this up for the players and myself so that we would have a place for any "metagaming" discussion that needs to take place.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 14, 2005)

This is the first time I've tried running a PBP so forgive me if I say too much about how I'm trying to do it.  Also, please forgive me if I change any of my patterns later.    

In order to try to simulate "rounds" I'm often going to wait before replying until 1. I hear from each player, or 2. A day passes.

Like right now, something is, as Kah and Dentmus have pointed out, amiss with the mine.  I will wait until I get (at least one) response from everyone or until the end of the day to respond (to start the "new round").

I guess that's all I've got for now.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 14, 2005)

Sweet... and I think it's going good so far.  I'm currently playing in 2 campaigns, both started simultaneously.  These 2 are my first and so far yours is going a lot smoother than the other.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 14, 2005)

Gray Shade, Don't worry about it. I am new to the PBP formay as well. One suggestion, you may want to start a Rogue's Gallery thread for us. That would make the characters easier to find and update later than in the recruiting thread.

Fenris


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 14, 2005)

Good suggestion, Fenris.  I probably will, but not quite yet.  When I'm gaming, I know that part of the fun is not knowing what the other characters in your party can (and will) do.  I'll probably start a rogue's gallery after everyone's gotten to know everyone a bit and I'm not giving away too many surprises.   

(er, see update to this decision below!    )


----------



## Fenris (Sep 14, 2005)

Well, we can still sblock them there, but I had to go chasing the original thread myself to find my character today


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 14, 2005)

Heh... now that's funny... I had to save Lars as a doc file.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 15, 2005)

Er, sorry guys.     I don't mean to cause trouble or extra work.

Okay, I think you're on to something with the post here.  Everyone feel free to post your character here.  Please sblock.  I think it makes some players nervous, but I give my justification for it above.  If you just can't take it, then I guess you can go poking around each other's characters, but remember that just because you read it on their character sheet doesn't mean your character knows it.

If you have your character handy elsewhere don't feel like you HAVE to post your guy here, but if this IS your easy reference then it's definitely cool to post your guy here.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah*

[sblock]*Ka’ashawndrah*
*Female Elf Rogue 3*
*Alignment:* Neutral Good

*Height:* 4'-7"
*Weight:* 85#
*Skin:* Fair
*Eyes:* Grey
*Hair:* Silver
*Age:* 125

*Str:* 12 (+1) [11 (+0)]
*Dex:* 18 (+4) [17 (+3)]
*Con:* 10 (+0) [8 (-1)]
*Int:* 16 (+3)
*Wis:* 10 (+0)
*Cha:* 10 (+0)

*Racial Abilities:* +2 DEX, –2 CON; Medium; Speed 30 feet; Immunity to magic sleep effects; +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects; Low-Light Vision; Weapon Proficiency: Longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow); +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks; Languages: Common and Elven / Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan; Favored Class: Wizard.

*Class Abilities:* Sneak Attack +2d6, Trapfinding, Evasion, Trap Sense +1.

*Hit Dice:* 3d6
*HP:* 15 [3]
*AC:* 18 (+4 Dex, +4 Armor) [17]
*Armor Check Penalty:* +0
*Init:* +4 (+4 Dex) [+3]
*Speed:* 30ft [20ft]

*Saves*
*Fortitude:* +1 [+1 base, +0 Con] [+0]
*Reflex:* +7 [+3 base, +4 Dex] [+6]
*Will:* +1 [+1 base, +0 Wis]

*BAB:* +2

*Melee:* +4 (1d8+1/19-20/S, Longsword) [+3]
*Melee:* +4 (1d4+1/19-20/PS, Dagger) [+3]
*Ranged:* +7 (1d8+1/x3/110'/P, Longbow) [+6]
*Ranged:* +7 (1d4+1/19-20/10'/P, Dagger) [+6]

*Skills*
*Balance:* +12 [6 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Synergy] [+11]
*Climb:* +7 [6 ranks, +1 Str] [+6]
*Disable Device:* +13 [6 ranks, +3 Int, +2 Feat, +2 Item] [+12]
*Escape Artist:* +10 [6 ranks, +4 Dex] [+9]
*Hide:* +12 [6 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Feat] [+9]
*Jump:* +3 [0 ranks, +1 Str, +2 Synergy] [+2]
*Listen:* +8 [6 ranks, +0 Wis, +2 Race]
*Move Silently:* +12 [6 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Feat] [+11]
*Open Lock:* +14 [6 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Feat, +2 Item] [+13]
*Search:* +10 [6 ranks, +2 Int, +2 Race]
*Spot:* +8 [6 ranks, +0 Wis, +2 Race]
*Tumble:* +10 [6 ranks, +4 Dex] [+9]

*Feats:*
Nimble Fingers
Stealthy

*Languages:* Common, Elf, Draconic, Sylvan, Gnoll.

*Encumbrance:* Light: 0 – 43; Med.: 44 – 86; Heavy: 87 – 130; Lift: to 260; Drag: to 650
*Temp Encumbrance:* Light: 0 – 38; Med.: 39 – 76; Heavy: 77 – 115; Lift: to 230; Drag: to 575

*Equipment:*
Traveler’s Outfit (-, Worn)
Studded Leather +1 (20#, Worn)
MW Longsword (4#, Belt)
MW Longbow +1 STR (3#, Shoulder)
20 Arrows (3#, Back)
Backpack (2#, Back)
MW Thieves’ Tools (2#, Backpack)
Everburning Torch (1#, Backpack)
MW Dagger (1#, Backpack)
2 CLW Potions (-, Saddlebags)
4 Vial of Antitoxin (-, Saddlebags)
4 Flask of Alchemist's Fire (4#, Saddlebags)
5 Flasks of Acid (5#, Saddlebags)
3 Flask of Oil (3#, Saddlebags)
3 Holy Water Flasks (3#, Saddlebags)
3 Sunrods (3#, Saddlebags)
Flint & Steel (-, Saddlebags)
Bell (-, Saddlebags)
Signal Whistle (-, Saddlebags)
Sack (0.5#, Saddlebags)
10 Days of Trail Rations (10#, Saddlebags)
50' of Silk Rope (5#, Saddlebags)
Treasure: 36gp, 6sp, 4cp (1#, Backpack)
------------------------------
Total (70.5#/36# carried, 34.5 saddlebags)

*Appearance:* Ka’ashawndrah is very short for an elf. She wears her mid-back length silver hair in a ponytail most of the time. She can most often be found wearing a shirt and vest, wool breeches, sturdy boots, a belt, and a cloak with a hood. She wears studded leather armor over her clothes and carries most of her equipment in her backpack. She has a longsword at her belt, and a longbow and a quiver of arrows on her shoulder.

*Background:* Two months ago Ka’ashawndrah was mortally wounded and her campanions left her in Rumbol to recuperate. She has now recovered and is ready to go. Unfortunately her campanions left 6 weeks ago. She is wondering what she can do when the message from Hazel arrives. She is sure she can help the people of Hazel.[/sblock]


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 15, 2005)

Aw, come on!  I went and made up all this dragon's stats!  Let's just fight!  (heh heh!)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 15, 2005)

Right when I saw that flame coming out of that cave I thought, Dragon... I was ready to charge right in and start hacking, but I think even Lars would be wary of taking on one of those.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 15, 2005)

Well, it is a pretty young dragon, and as you can see it's pretty banged up already, so I wouldn't count you guys out right off, but well, I shouldn't say too much.

I will say this, though: Hey Fenris: what does "give wereguild" mean?  Your ability to speak in character is beyond my vocabulary.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 16, 2005)

Wereguild is bloodmoney so to speak. Usually, in Nordic cultures, a yearly "Theng" was hel which was a conclave of cheiftans and jarls. This was a legal assembly and they heard complaints. If a person was found to have caused the death of another the owed their family wereguild. This was a monetary amount based upon the persons social status, age, importance etc. So it is a payment for wrong doing so to speak, which can be in money or cattle or what have you.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 16, 2005)

Haakon
[sblock]
Haakon Sigurdsson

Sigurd Olafsson is the local woodcarver and storyteller, he carves the runic poles for the longhouses, the ship's prows and is widely regarded as the best story teller on this side of the mountain. His son, Haakon has inherited his father's passion for stories, legends and epics and collects them like treasure, especially those about shieldbiters. Like most local boys, Haakon learn to use a sword to fight off the orcs and Shade Trolls, though his father doesn't like it, Haakon seems intents on being more than a woodcarver and seeks to be just like the skald-warriors of the old days.

Haakon, is a young man only 19 years of age, with his first winters beard coming in. His long reddish-blond hair is braided and falls over broad shoulders. He wears the simple clothing of the people of Hazel, but has aquired a few heirlooms from some of his father's more celebrated commisions.

Haakon Sigurdsson
Human Male
Expert 2/Barbarian 1/Savage Bard 2
XP: 1,000
Chaotic Good

Str 14 (+2) [6 pts]
Dex 14 (+2) [6 pts]
Con 12 (+1) [4 pts]
Int 14 (+2) [6 pts]
Wis 12 (+1) [4 pts]
Cha 14 (+2) [6 pts]

Size: Medium (6'3", 175 lbs)
HP: 33
BAB: +3
Init: +2
Move: 40'

AC: 17 (10 +5 armor + 2 dex ) 

Fortitude: +6
Reflex: +2
Will: +7

Attacks:
Greatsword (+6 attack, 2d6+3 dmg, 19-20/x2)
Composite longbow (+6 attack, 1d8+2 dmg, 20/x3)

Feats:
Tracking (1st level)
Power Attack (Racial Bonus)
To come

Skills (bonus/ranks):
Bluff (+8/6)*
Craft (woodcarving) (+4/3)
Diplomacy (+14/6 + Synergies!)*
Gather Information (+9/5 + Synergy)*
Intimidate (+6/2 + Synergy)
Knowledge (History) (+8/6)*
Knowledge (Local) (+7/5)
Knowledge (Nature) (+9/5 + Synergy)*
Knowledge (Nobility) (+7/5)*
Knowledge (Religion) (+7/5)*
Listen (+5/4)
Perform (+9/7)*
Ride (+5/3)
Sense Motive (+7/6)*
Survival (+10/7 + Above ground Synergy)*

*Expert class skills

Languages Known:
Common
Dwarven
Giant
Orkish

Class Features:
Fast Movement
Rage 1/day (6 rounds)
Illiterate
Bardic Music
Bardic Knowledge
Countersong
Fascinate
Inspire Courage +1
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Martial Weapon Proficiency
Light Armor Proficiency
Medium Armor Proficiency 
Shield Proficiency

Spells Per day
0 lvl 3
1st lvl 1
Spells known:
0 lvl know direction, resistance, summon instrument, mending, detect magic
1st lvl grease, hideous laughter

Equipment:
Masterwork Greatsword {350gp / 8 lb} 
+1 Chain shirt {1,250gp / 25 lb} 
MW Comp Mighty (+2) long bow {600 gp / 3 lb} 
Quiver with 20 arrows {2 gp / 3 lb}
Masterwork Horn {100 gp / 3 lb}
Carving chisels {5 gp / 5 lb}
Explorer's outfit {10gp / 0 lb worn}
Woolen cloak {1gp / 1 lb}
Backpack {2gp / 2 lb}
6 sp 4 cp

Weight carried: 55 lb

Encumbrance:
Light: 0 – 58 Medium: 59 – 116 Heavy: 117 – 175 Lift: to 350 Drag: to 875

[/sblock]


----------



## Krug (Sep 16, 2005)

A gold dragon? Really? Oh dear...


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Mist, Valkyrie Knight of the Woden Order and her War Hourse, Thunder

-Blood

[sblock]
She just finished her squire training (2 levels of fighter) and has past the trail to becoming a Valkyrie Knight of the Woden Order (1 level paladin). Her Order hears the cry for help from the struggling town mayor and sends her to answer the call. She is eager to prove her worth not only to herself but to Woden as well. 

She stands about 5’8”, and weighs about 130 lbs. She has long black hair with hazel eyes. On her armor, shield and in the pommel of her sword there is some kind of depiction of Woden's holy symbol. 


```
[B]Name:[/B]  Mist, Valkyrie Knight of the Woden Order
[B]War Hourse, Heavy:[/B] Thunder
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter 2 / Paladin 2              [B]Age:[/B] 22
[B]Race:[/B]  Human                              [B]Height:[/B] 5' 8"
[B]Size:[/B]  Medium                             [B]Weight:[/B] 130 lbs
[B]Gender:[/B] Female                            [B]Eyes:[/B] Hazel
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawfull Good                   [B]Hair:[/B] Short & Black
[B]Deity:[/B] Woden                              [B]Skin:[/B] Tan	

[B]Class & Racial Traits:[/B]
[B]Fighter[/B]                                   [B]Character Level[/B]
1 Feat at First Level                     1 Feat at First Level
1 Feat at Second Level                    1 Feat at Third Level
                                          +1 Ability Modifier
 
[B]Paladin[/B]                                   [B]Human[/B]                         
Aura of Good                              +1 Skill point at each additional level       
Detect Evil                               1 Free Feat at 1st Level               
Smite 3 per day (+3 hit, +2 damage)       +4 SKills points at 1st Level 
Divine Grace (+3 to all saves)
Lay On Hands (6 Hp)                                      

[B]Str:[/B] 14 (+2)      [B]Level:[/B] 4        [B]XP:[/B] 6000
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 (+1)      [B]BAB:[/B] +4         [B]HP:[/B] 41  (4d10+8)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 (+2)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 10 (+0)      [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 (+1)      [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] - 
[B]Cha:[/B] 17 (+3)      [B]ACP:[/B] -8         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 50%

         [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]   10     +6    +2    +1    +0    +0    +0    19
[B]Touch:[/B] 13      [B]Flat-Footed:[/B] 18

              [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]           6    +2    +3   +11
[B]Ref:[/B]            0    +1    +3   +4
[B]Will:[/B]           0    +1    +3   +4
[b]
Armor                    Bonus   Dex   ACP   ASF  Weight    Cost[/b]
Banded Mail               +6     +1     -6   35%   35lbs    250gp
Large Shield, Steal       +2     -      -2   15%   15lb      20gp
[B]
Weapon                Attack   Damage     Critical   Range   Weight  Cost[/B] 
Long Sword, Master     +8      1d8+2      19-20/x2     -     4 lbs   315gp
Warhammer, Master      +7      1d8+2         x2        -     5 lbs   312gp
Lance, Master*         +7      1d8+2         x3        -     10 lbs  310gp
Charging Attack        +5     (1d8+10)x2     x3        -    
          (Charge + Full Power Attack)
Full Charging Attack   +8     (1d8+12)x2     x3        -
          (Charge + Full Power Attack + Simte Evil)

[B]Equipment                Cost / Weight[/B]
Explorers outfit         (10 gp / 0 lb)
Flint & Steel            (1 gp / 0 lb)
Holy Symbol (Silver)     (25 gp / 0 lb)
Belt Pouch               (1 gp / .5 lb)
Potion, Cure Light x2    (100 gp / 0 lb)
Potion, Pro. From Evil x2(100 gp / 0 lb)
Potion, Remove Fear x1   (50 gp / 0 lb)
Heavy Warhorse           (400 gp)
Backpack                 (2 gp / 2 lb)*
Barding Chainmail        (600 gp / 80 lb)*
Bit & Bridle             (2 gp / 1 lb)*
M. Saddle                (60 gp / 40 lb)*
SaddleBags               (4 gp / 8 lb)*
Rations x6               (3 gp / 6 lb)*
Sunrods x5               (10 gp / 5 lb)*
Waterskin x3             (3 gp / 12 lb)*

[B]Total Gold Spent:[/B] 2633
[B]Total Gold Remaining:[/B] 367

[B]Mist: 
Current Capacity:[/B] Light (58)
[B]Carry Capacity: [/B] Light: 0 – 58 Med.: 59 – 116 Heavy: 117 – 175 
                             Lift: 350 Drag: 875
[B]Thunder:
Current Capacity W/o Mist:[/B] Light (168 lbs)
[B]Current Capacity W/ Mist:[/B] Light (226 lbs)
[B]Carry Capacity: [/B] Light: 0 – 300 Med.: 301 – 600 Heavy: 601 – 900 Drag: 4500

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Feats:[/B] (5)
Mounted Combat, Ride-by-Attack, Extra Smite (Complete Warrior), 
Power Attack, Weapon Focus (Long Sword)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 21    [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6
[B]Skills                      Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                    Int    0     0    0      0
Balance                     Dex    0    +1   -7     -6
Bluff                       Cha    0    +3           3
Climb                       Str    0    +2   -8     -6
[U]Concentration[/U]               Con    0    +2           2
[U]Craft [/U]                      Int    0    0            0
Decipher Script             Int    0    0            0 
[U]Diplomacy[/U]                   Cha    5    +3           8
Disable Device              Dex    0    +1   -8     -7
Disguise                    Cha    0    +3           3
Escape Artist               Dex    0    +1   -8     -7
Forgery                     Int    0     0           0
Gather Information          Cha    0    +3           3
[U]Handle Animal [/U]              Cha    3    +3           6
[U]Heal[/U]                        Wis    0    +1           1
Hide                        Dex    0    +1   -8     -7
Intimidate                  Cha    0    +3           3
Jump                        Str    0    +2   -8     -6
[U]Knowledge (Religion)[/U]        Int    3     0           3
Listen                      Wis    1    +1           2
Move Silently               Dex    0    +1   -8     -7
Open Lock                   Dex    0    +1   -8     -7
Perform                     Cha    0    +3           3
[U]Profession[/U]                  Wis    0    +1           1  
[U]Ride[/U]                        Dex    7    +1   +3     11
Search                      Int    1     0           1
[U]Sense Motive[/U]                Wis    0    +1           1
Sleight of Hand             Dex    0    +1           1
Spellcraft                  Int    0     0           0
Spot                        Wis    0    +1           1
Survival                    Wis    0    +1           1
Swim                        Str    0    +2   -16   -14
Tumble                      Dex    0    +1   -8     -7
Use Magic Device            Cha    0    +3           3
Use Rope                    Dex    0    +1           1
[U]Denotes Class Skill[/U]

[B]Thunder, (Heavy Warhorse)[/B]					
[B]HD[/B]: 4d 8+12  (30)  [B]Initiative[/B]:  +1  [B]Speed[/B]: 50 ft (10 squares) 
[B]AC[/B]: 19 ([B]Dex[/B] +1, [B]Nat[/B] +4, [B]Size[/B] -1, [B]Armor[/B] +5 ) [B]Touch[/B]: 10 [B]FF[/B]: 17  
[B]Base Attack/Grapple[/B]:  +3 / +11   [B]Space/Reach[/B]: 10ft / 5ft
[B]Attack[/B]: Hoof +6 melee ( 1d6 +4)					
[B]Full Attack[/B]:  2x Hoof +6 melee ( 1d6 +4) 			
                  & 1x Bite +1 melee (1d4+2)					
[B]Abilities[/B]: [B]Str[/B] 18 ; [B]Dex[/B] 13 ; [B]Con[/B] 17 ; [B]Int[/B] 2 ; [B]Wis[/B] 13 ; [B]Cha[/B] 6			
[B]Saves: Fort:[/B]  7, [B]Ref:[/B]  5 , [B]Will:[/B]  2,   [B]CR[/B]: 2		
[B]Special Qualities:[/B] Low-Light Vision, Scent		
[B]Skills & Feats:[/B] Listen & Spot +5, Endurance & Run
```
[/sblock]

Update: Increased to Level 4


----------



## Fenris (Sep 16, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> Well, it is a pretty young dragon, and as you can see it's pretty banged up already, so I wouldn't count you guys out right off, but well, I shouldn't say too much.
> 
> I will say this, though: Hey Fenris: what does "give wereguild" mean?  Your ability to speak in character is beyond my vocabulary.




Hey, that's why I have "Bardic Lore"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 16, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> A gold dragon? Really? Oh dear...




Might make a good mount for an ambitious young paladin. If there was a kindly old man willing to raise and train it for her


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 16, 2005)

Lars Grimhelm, the Human Viking Warrior


[sblock]

Lars Grimhelm, Male Human Exp2/Bbn2: Medium Humanoid ; 
HD 2d6+4 ( Expert) , 2d12+4 ( Barbarian) ; 
hp 38; Init + 0; Spd 40; 
AC 16 (Flatfooted: 16 Touch: 10); 
Atk +7 base melee, +3 base ranged;

+8 ( 1d12+4, Greataxe, Masterwork ); 
+7 ( 1d8+4, Battleaxe );
+3 ( 1d6+4, Throwing Axe)

God: Moradin, the Dwarven God

Languages: Common and Dwarven

AL CG; SV Fort + 5, Ref + 0, Will + 2; 

STR 18 (+4 to attack/damage)
DEX 10
CON 15 (+2 to hps)
INT 8 (-1 penalty to skill pts/level)
WIS 8 (-1 penalty to Will saves)
CHA 14 (+2 bonus)

Skills: Craft (Armorsmithing) + 2, Craft (Blacksmithing) + 2, Craft (Weaponsmithing) + 2, Profession (Armorsmith) + 3, Profession (Blacksmith) + 3, Profession (Miner) + 1, Profession (Weaponsmith) + 3, Profession (Woodcutter) + 1, Survival +2, Local Area Knowledge +4, Intimidate +5, Climb +5*, Swim +5*, Jump +6*.

* -3 Armor Check Penalty not included

Feats: Cleave, Power Attack.

Class Abilities: +10 movement, Illiteracy, Rage 1/day for 7 rounds, Uncanny Dodge

Possessions: 
Weapons: Greataxe (320 gp/12 lb), Masterwork; Battleaxe (10 gp/6 lb); 2 Throwing Axes (8 gp/ 2 lbs each).

Armor: Magic Breastplate +1 (1200 gp/30 lb). Custom made dwarven, horned helmet. (free and weightless! Nice touch!)

Goods: Backpack (2 gp/2 lb); Small sack full of hay (free/1 lb); Lantern, Bullseye (12 gp/3 lb); Rope, hemp (50 ft.) (1 gp/10 lb); Whetstone (2 cp/1 lb); Waterskin (full) (1 gp/4 lb); Flint and steel (1 gp/0 lb); Oil (pint) (1 sp/1 lb); Oil (pint) (1 sp/1 lb); Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (300 gp/0 lb); 2 Oils of Bless Weapon (100 gp/0 lb—each)

Total Weight Carried: 75 lb

Encumbrance: Light Load: 0 – 100; Med. Load: 101 – 200; Heavy Load: 201- 300; Lift: to 600; Drag: to 1500

Wealth: A red garnet, specially polished and engraved with a Dwarven rune for good luck worth 230 gp; 6 gp; 7 sp; 8 cp

During one goblin raid, Lars' blacksmith father and his mother were killed, leaving the boy homeless. The local dwarven community took him in as one of their own, teaching them the ways of metal, fighting with an axe, and song. Unfortunately, Lars never fit in with either the dwarves or humans, and often finds himself culturally confused.

Lars looks and acts in a similar way to the vikings of old, drinking heavily, bathing rarely, and making a loud nuisance out of himself. He is good-natured, though, and despite his social awkwardness people tend to enjoy being around him. Or somewhat near him, as the 6 foot and 5 inch, 195 pound, red hair and bearded man needs to take a bath sometime.

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 16, 2005)

By the way, I was looking at everyone's character and decided that Lars gets along best with Haakon since they are similar characters and Lars likes to sing dwarven war and human bar songs, although he does them poorly.

I figure that he also respects and listens to the Padre, although he wouldn't consider him a close friend.  He is also willing to pray with him, respecting Woden, even though Lars has taken to a dwarven god.

Finally, Dentmus' attitude towards dwarves bothers Lars and he tries to either ignore or avoid Dentmus, but he also acknowledges that the man is a member of the community and will protect him.  Basically he is of neutral reaction to the man.

He is pleased to see the two new ladies, although he plans to treat them as brothers-in-arms, since he is incredibly shy around women.  If they act feminine in any manner he will blush and find a stammering and stuttering problem.

Finally, with a low wisdom and low intelligence, expect Lars to charge frequently into battle without much thought to tactics... just maybe not against a dragon.  Haakon might have to make suggestions during combat to keep him out of trouble.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Might make a good mount for an ambitious young paladin. If there was a kindly old man willing to raise and train it for her




If one could only be so lucky. Plus the likely hood of this campaign reaching that kind level is unlikely. Unless, depending on the outcome of this campaign, we all decide to continue gaming together. 

-Blood


----------



## Fenris (Sep 16, 2005)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> If one could only be so lucky. Plus the likely hood of this campaign reaching that kind level is unlikely. Unless, depending on the outcome of this campaign, we all decide to continue gaming together.
> 
> -Blood




Mostly I was teasing the old lech Dentmus


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 16, 2005)

I'd like a Draco-lich mount, please...


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for the "Bardic Knowledge" Fenris!  My knowledge of Nordic Lore (for lack of a better term) is pretty general--thanks for adding some detail that I'm missing!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 16, 2005)

Ouch... damn that dwarf owes me a beer after this.  Not sure if we want to attack this dragon, Tailspinner.  I think it's being mind-controlled.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm sure that as long as Lars has a gut left to put gut-rot in, that Dwarf will be more than happy to pay up!  Perhaps he'll pay you back with a Draco-Lich mount     Of course, a Draco-Lich would probably rather disect all the party members than be your mount, but if you really want to try some time . . .   

Oh, by the way: The Padre DOES have an actual name: *Skjoldr*  (Lazlow put it right there on his character sheet in the "Name" slot, but I keep calling him The Padre since that's what I called him in the intro, although Skjoldr's a very fine name!).  All the locals know his given name, but depending on each character's comfort level with him you might or might not call him by it.

Also, by the way, I'm having a very fun time with this game so far.  Everyone seems very into it, which is awesome.  Thanks!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 19, 2005)

Baby needs his fix...


----------



## Fenris (Sep 19, 2005)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Baby needs his fix...





Head to the clinic Deuce, Gray Shade is incommunicado on Sundays and Mondays as I recall.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 19, 2005)

Ahhh...gotcha.  Thanks!


----------



## Krug (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah it's a fun game.  Enjoying it so far. And that gold dragon should give us big heap of experience points no? Heh.


----------



## Krug (Sep 20, 2005)

BTw Gray Shade, I'm running a short adventure over at the Living En World forum... so give a shout to Gogsmol if you wanna go rat hunting!


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah.  Sorry all, but I am out every Sunday and Monday.

I'll head over and take a look: Thanks, Krug!


*crack of whip* I'd better get back to this game thread first, though!   

*     *     *

*time passes* *Krug:* Watch for Eddy the Tough on LEW, he's talking to Gogsmol.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 20, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Head to the clinic Deuce, Gray Shade is incommunicado on Sundays and Mondays as I recall.





Good to know,
Thanks for the hook up.

-Blood


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 21, 2005)

Maybe I should change my title to Lars Grimhelm, Hard Way Diviner.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 21, 2005)

Perhaps, but that's still some impressive Divining for a Barbarian!


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 21, 2005)

*Lazlow's Whereabouts*

Lazlow lives in/around Houston, which is of course about to be run over by Hurricane Rita.  Because of this, he doesn't expect to be posting for a few days at least (if nothing else, their power will be gone).

His announcement of this is actually on a different thread  . . . I can't seem to get the post # for that to link it, but here it is, anyway:



			
				Lazlow said:
			
		

> OOC: Hurricane Rita is bearing down on us wit' a quickness as I speak (type), and no matter where the storm hits up or down the coast, I will without a doubt be sans electricity for a few days, so don't count on anything from me during that time. My workplace is closing down for Thursday and Friday, so I'll be home battening down the hatches in preparation. I'll post as soon as I can after the storm.


----------



## Krug (Sep 22, 2005)

So we're going to hold until then or proceed? 

Lazlow, prayers to you.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 22, 2005)

I've known Lazlow for a while, I think he'll understand if we keep on without him.  Might as well try to get this dragon out of the way anyway.     (I've actually talked to him and know what he wants, so I'll run The Padre for a round or two to keep things going--but I'm going to give Bloodweaver a couple hours more before I post again, as his action could easily change what some people--The Padre especially--are doing).


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 23, 2005)

*Important Notice*

Hey, everybody!

Krug has introduced me to the Invisible Castle dice rolling page.  I'm guessing most of you know about this, but if you don't, take a look.  Anyway, I'm going to start using it for all the combat here (it makes things a bit easier for me, and allows you guys to see what's rolled without me having to write it all out).  I'm experimenting with just linking the description of what happens to your dice rolls, so you get the idea of what happens without the description being interupted by numbers, but you can click on the description to see the numbers.  I tried it on this latest post and I think it worked well.  If you haven't yet, please go back and click on a few of the linked descriptions (they're the ones in gray) and let me know what you think.  I think it brings in a little of the tabletop gaming without slowing things down.

Anyway, that's it.  Oh, and I talked to Lazlow a couple hours ago.  The hurricane is supposed to hit him Saturday morning, but it's been downgraded to Category 3 (of 5) so its a lot weaker than it was yesterday (when it fluxuated between 4 and 5) and it's also going in a better direction so that what hits him will be a lot weaker than what they were predicting yesterday, so that's all good too.  I'll pass along more as I hear it.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 24, 2005)

*Yeah, like that!*

AH! Yes! Yes! Krug's got the hang of it!

Please feel free to roll your own attacks, saves, skill checks, etc. on Invisible Castle.  If you have any trouble, just let me know.  It's a pretty simple process though.  Bear in mind that when you roll you can choose to roll 1 time, and then put in something like "1d20+3 (your attack roll); (note the semicolon) 1d6+2 (your damage roll)" except without all the stuff in () and it will give you a result of a to-hit number and a damage number, which I thought was pretty cool.  Anyway, if you don't feel comfortable with it, let me know and I will do all the rolling still, but with my characters it always feels good to roll my own results (even if I'm just clicking and not rolling per se, but you know what I mean!).

*IF YOU MAKE YOUR OWN ROLLS, THOUGH, MAKE SURE TO PUT A LINK TO THE RESULT SO THAT I CAN SEE IT IF I NEED TO!  THANKS!* (er, sorry to shout   )


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 24, 2005)

Lars damage should be 13, not 10.  I just read the rules on 2-handed weapons and extra damage from strength bonus.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 24, 2005)

I spoke with Lazlow just a little while ago.  All's well.  The hurricane turned hard east just a bit before landfall and ended up missing his house pretty much altogether--they had some high winds last night and lost power for about 4 hours, but that's it.  Oh, an old fence was blown down in the neighborhood.  The area below the tree in his front yard wasn't even wet--so much for the 25 inches of rain "they" predicted!  He said he's going to try to get back online today or tomorrow, but at latest it should be Monday when we see him again.  So that's good!    

*Deuce Traveler:* For your rolls, let's see: you rolled an 18 to hit.  Regularly your attack bonus is +8, but you get +2 for your improved Str. (for raging) and +1 for The Padre's Bless and +1 for Haakon's Inspire Courage, so actually your total is a whopping *30!*  Even with the -4 penalty for attacking to subdue, that's still easily a hit!  For damage, you rolled 4, plus 6 for your regular strength (whoops, I missed that, it's wrong on your sheet--like you point out, Str. damage bonus for 2-handed weapon is 1.5 times Str. bonus, so yours is +6 not +4) plus 3 for your rage (Str. bonus is +2 for rage, times 1.5), plus another point for Haakon's Inspire Courage, gives a total of *14!*  Not bad for rolling a 4!  You can have the dice roller add in your bonus to hit and damage by typing 1d20+12 on your to-hit roll and 1d12+10 for damage roll (of course that will change depending on what's going on, raging, Bless, etc.) but you know what I mean.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 24, 2005)

Good to know.  I might have you just roll for me if I can't figure out all the bonuses.  I also realized I didn't know the dragon's AC, but I figured a natural 18 would be good enough.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 25, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> I'm going to give Bloodweaver a couple hours more before I post again, as his action could easily change what some people--The Padre especially--are doing).




I apologize for my absence. My motherboard on my computer has decided to take an unexpected and unwanted vacation. While I have successfully touble shooted the problem, I am not happy with the results. In the mean time my posts will be touch and go for a few days, hopefully no more than two. I will do my best to keep up and again I apologize for any inconviences this might cause.

-Blood


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 25, 2005)

Glad to see you attacking the black tendrils, but I already went at it with an unmagical weapon and had no effect on it.  If you attack it with a weapon make sure the weapon is magical.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 27, 2005)

*A slight *bend* in the rules*

I went ahead and put a little curve in the rules to allow Mist to affect the creature with a non-magical weapon, since she was using it with a holy smite.  I still gave the 50/50 miss for incorporeal, but she hit, so whatta you gonna do, eh?

Keep up as you can, Bloodweaver, the battle is over, so you and Lazlow being absent off and on for another couple of days should not hinder the steady march of progress as much as last week.  I know you'll both post when you can so don't beat yourselves up over it.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 28, 2005)

Cool, thanks for the slight bend! Always appreciate a good blind eye every now and then. 

I think I made a mistake on my character sheet. I should have added a side note for my lance that state double damage on charges as well 1-2 power attack ratio for it being a two handed weapon. I'll be sure to make the proper corrections before the next time I use it. 

-Blood


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 28, 2005)

Yeah, I have a character or two have used lances before, so I'm very familiar with the double damage on charge thing--probably why I didn't even notice it missing on the sheet (just added it in my head).


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 28, 2005)

I don't think Lazlow knows about this thread.  He posted the following on the recruitment thread for White Mountain, which I found just by luck.  I went back over to check it today, just to make sure no one came along after we started to ask something important.  Today was the first day I checked it since we started the game.  Weird.  Anyway, I'll send Lazlow a link to this thread, but here's what he said:



			
				Lazlow said:
			
		

> Howdy folks! Thankfully, we got barely a drizzle 'round my place, although the winds were of 'tropical storm' strength (enough to blow the occasional weak tree limb and old rotten fence down).
> 
> However, BOTH Mrs. Laz and Baby Laz have come down with FREAKING PNEUMONIA in the last couple of days. Apparently it's going around - we had to wait for over a dozen other pneumonia patients at the clinic to get x-rays! As for me, I'm fine, by some miracle of healthy living (Dr. Laz' Amazing Cure-All: 16oz of unsweetened organic cranberry juice a day (not from concentrate, if possible); the quinic acid in it kills EVERYTHING and keeps ya healthy!). I'll be at home playing nurse for a couple of days, but I'll try to post if I can.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 28, 2005)

Good to hear they are ok, although a bit sick.  Hope his family gets better soon.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 29, 2005)

Just a heads up, but I have been in the process of moving this week from my place in Trier, Germany to my new place in Trierweiler, Germany.  I may be unable to post from Saturday to Wednesday.

GS, if you can run Lars after Friday as such:

If there is good beer or food: he eats or drinks it
If there are women being feminine around: he becomes awkward and seeks to flee
If there is someone in trouble: he tries to help
If there is a creature that attacks the party or village: he attacks

: )


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 30, 2005)

Hidee ho everyone!  It's good to be back on the boards.  Let's get this dragon revived so we can kill it for the XP!

...Er, I mean, let's go find that evil stuff.  Yeah, evil.


----------



## Gray Shade (Sep 30, 2005)

*Duece Traveler:* eat, drink, awkward, flee, help, attack.  Got it!

Welcome back, Lazlow!


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn man.. talk about an addict needing his fix!!

Question - As this is being my first PbP, how does XP work? Should we expect to gain XP/levels during this adventure or do we stay where we are? Just curious.

-Blood


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 4, 2005)

In Living EN World, the experience system is quite rigorous (from my understanding).  However, here in "unofficial" pbp games, the XP is up to me.      (heh heh!   )

I'll be awarding XP after each Chapter.  Right now, I'm expecting 5 Chapters--since I don't have ALL the combats (and what-nots) figured out that far in advance (I do have the rest of Chapter 1 and most of Chapter 2) I can't really say what the level the characters will be at when all's said and done.  I'm pretty new to the pbp game, too, so I'm not sure how common/uncommon leveling up is, but I expect each character to get a couple of level gains by the end of this adventure.


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 4, 2005)

By the way, Krug, I'm reading a great article on Alan Moore in the magazine Comic Book Artist (some info, here).  Figured since you're obviously a fan you would be interested (since he's such a recluse normally).  The interview is well worth the price of the issue, although the guy who wrote it actually has a book coming out about Alan Moore (can't remember the title right now) so I guess it could be worth waiting for that, since this interview will probably be republished in the book.

The interview is a little old (from 2002, just as League of Extraordinary Gentlemen Vol. 2 was starting), but there's a lot of personal details in the interview about Alan Moore's . . . er . . . spiritual side (his life as a magician).  Anyway, just wanted to point it out to you.  It's good stuff!


----------



## Krug (Oct 4, 2005)

Ooh thanks for your reccomendation Gray.  Have loads of his stuff including Writing for Comics etc. And yes, he is quite a magician.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 5, 2005)

Damn it!!! 
I wrote my post up while I was at work and forgot to email it to myself before I came home!!! I am going to see if I can re-write it tonight, if not I will post it up first thing tomorrow morning. Sorry for any delay.

-Blood


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow, Blood, you're doubley cursed with that post, since most of it couldn't occur.  Sorry, man!


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 15, 2005)

bump - just because I can, and so we don't loose track of it.

Also I figured if a large dragon can fit through that hole then a couple a medium huminiods could do to. Oh well. 

-Blood


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 15, 2005)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> bump - just because I can, and so we don't loose track of it.
> 
> Also I figured if a large dragon can fit through that hole then a couple a medium huminiods could do to. Oh well.
> 
> -Blood




Dragons are more lithe than Dwarves, I would think.

But do you know how to subscribe to a thread?  You won't lose track of it if you subscribe.  Just in case you don't, at the top of each thread page, on the right-hand side right under the "page x of y" bit, there's a drop-down menu that says "thread tools".  Clicky on that, then choose "subscribe".  It'll bookmark it to your subscribed thread page in your account.


----------



## Gray Shade (Oct 18, 2005)

> if a large dragon can fit through that hole then a couple a medium huminiods could do to




I guess I didn't describe it clearly enough.  It sort of depends on the dragon being gold (which are very serpent-like and skinny), and even then the creature had squeazed and scraped its way through the passage.  That would be my mistake in not describing clearly enough.


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 1, 2005)

Sorry I haven't posted on this thread much in the last week.  Had a lot going on.  I'll be able to focus on this adventure much more this week, and hopefully everyone'll have fun with it!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 1, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah*

[sblock]
Rogue level 4
Dex: +1
Class Abilities: Uncanny Dodge.
Hit Dice: +1d6
HP: +5
Saves: Reflex +1
BAB: +1
Skills: +1 rank to Balance, Climb, Disable Device, Escape Artist, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Open Lock, Search, Spot & Tumble


*Ka’ashawndrah*
*Female Elf Rogue 4*
*Alignment:* Neutral Good

*Height:* 4'-7"
*Weight:* 85#
*Skin:* Fair
*Eyes:* Grey
*Hair:* Silver
*Age:* 125

*Str:* 12 (+1)
*Dex:* 19 (+4)
*Con:* 10 (+0)
*Int:* 16 (+3)
*Wis:* 10 (+0)
*Cha:* 10 (+0)

*Racial Abilities:* +2 DEX, –2 CON; Medium; Speed 30 feet; Immunity to magic sleep effects; +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects; Low-Light Vision; Weapon Proficiency: Longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow); +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks; Languages: Common and Elven / Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan; Favored Class: Wizard.

*Class Abilities:* Sneak Attack +2d6, Trapfinding, Evasion, Trap Sense +1, Uncanny Dodge.

*Hit Dice:* 4d6
*HP:* 20
*AC:* 18 (+4 Dex, +4 Armor)
*Armor Check Penalty:* +0
*Init:* +4 (+4 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft

*Saves*
*Fortitude:* +1 [+1 base, +0 Con]
*Reflex:* +8 [+4 base, +4 Dex]
*Will:* +1 [+1 base, +0 Wis]

*BAB:* +3

*Melee:* +5 (1d8+1/19-20/S, Longsword) [+3]
*Melee:* +5 (1d4+1/19-20/PS, Dagger) [+3]
*Ranged:* +8 (1d8+1/x3/110'/P, Longbow) [+6]
*Ranged:* +8 (1d4+1/19-20/10'/P, Dagger) [+6]

*Skills*
*Balance:* +13 [7 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Synergy]
*Climb:* +8 [7 ranks, +1 Str]
*Disable Device:* +14 [7 ranks, +3 Int, +2 Feat, +2 Item]
*Escape Artist:* +11 [7 ranks, +4 Dex]
*Hide:* +13 [7 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Feat]
*Jump:* +3 [0 ranks, +1 Str, +2 Synergy]
*Listen:* +9 [7 ranks, +0 Wis, +2 Race]
*Move Silently:* +13 [7 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Feat]
*Open Lock:* +15 [7 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Feat, +2 Item]
*Search:* +11 [7 ranks, +2 Int, +2 Race]
*Spot:* +9 [7 ranks, +0 Wis, +2 Race]
*Tumble:* +11 [7 ranks, +4 Dex]

*Feats:*
Nimble Fingers
Stealthy

*Languages:* Common, Elf, Draconic, Sylvan, Gnoll.

*Encumbrance:* Light: 0 – 43; Med.: 44 – 86; Heavy: 87 – 130; Lift: to 260; Drag: to 650

*Equipment:*
Traveler’s Outfit (-, Worn)
Studded Leather +1 (20#, Worn)
MW Longsword (4#, Belt)
MW Longbow +1 STR (3#, Shoulder)
20 Arrows (3#, Back)
Backpack (2#, Back)
MW Thieves’ Tools (2#, Backpack)
Everburning Torch (1#, Backpack)
MW Dagger (1#, Backpack)
2 CLW Potions (-, Saddlebags)
4 Vial of Antitoxin (-, Saddlebags)
4 Flask of Alchemist's Fire (4#, Saddlebags)
5 Flasks of Acid (5#, Saddlebags)
3 Flask of Oil (3#, Saddlebags)
3 Holy Water Flasks (3#, Saddlebags)
3 Sunrods (3#, Saddlebags)
Flint & Steel (-, Saddlebags)
Bell (-, Saddlebags)
Signal Whistle (-, Saddlebags)
Sack (0.5#, Saddlebags)
10 Days of Trail Rations (10#, Saddlebags)
50' of Silk Rope (5#, Saddlebags)
Treasure: 36gp, 6sp, 4cp (1#, Backpack)
------------------------------
Total (70.5#/36# carried, 34.5 saddlebags)

*Appearance:* Ka’ashawndrah is very short for an elf. She wears her mid-back length silver hair in a ponytail most of the time. She can most often be found wearing a shirt and vest, wool breeches, sturdy boots, a belt, and a cloak with a hood. She wears studded leather armor over her clothes and carries most of her equipment in her backpack. She has a longsword at her belt, and a longbow and a quiver of arrows on her shoulder.

*Background:* Two months ago Ka’ashawndrah was mortally wounded and her campanions left her in Rumbol to recuperate. She has now recovered and is ready to go. Unfortunately her campanions left 6 weeks ago. She is wondering what she can do when the message from Hazel arrives. She is sure she can help the people of Hazel.[/sblock]


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 1, 2005)

Tailspinner,

Correct, it was ability damage.  After the first night's rest she will be down by one Con point, and after the second night, she will be at full abilities again.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 1, 2005)

Uh, does anybody have a link to the RG thread?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 2, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Uh, does anybody have a link to the RG thread?




There is none. Look on page one of this thread for your character that you posted.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 2, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> There is none. Look on page one of this thread for your character that you posted.





Baaaaa, I feel sheepish


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 2, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> There is none. Look on page one of this thread for your character that you posted.




Should I make one?  Sorry, I'm still new at running a pbp, and I figured the OOC Thread could pull double duty.  If you guys think it would be easier (or better) to have an RG Thread, just pipe up and say so and I'll start one.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 2, 2005)

No, no. They get lost easily. The OOC one works just fine. I just am having problems, umm remembering. 

Where am I again?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 3, 2005)

Ok, here is Lars at his next level.  Can you double check it? 

[sblock]


Lars Grimhelm, Male Human Exp2/Bbn3: Medium Humanoid ; 
HD 2d6+4 ( Expert) , 3d12+6 ( Barbarian) ; 
hp 49; Init + 0; Spd 40; 
AC 16 (Flatfooted: 16 Touch: 10); 
Atk +8 base melee, +4 base ranged;

+9 ( 1d12+4, Greataxe, Masterwork ); 
+8 ( 1d8+4, Battleaxe );
+4 ( 1d6+4, Throwing Axe)

God: Moradin, the Dwarven God

Languages: Common and Dwarven

AL CG; SV Fort + 5, Ref + 1, Will + 3; 

STR 18 (+4 to attack/damage)
DEX 10
CON 15 (+2 to hps)
INT 8 (-1 penalty to skill pts/level)
WIS 8 (-1 penalty to Will saves)
CHA 14 (+2 bonus)

Skills: Craft (Armorsmithing) + 2, Craft (Blacksmithing) + 2, Craft (Weaponsmithing) + 2, Profession (Armorsmith) + 3, Profession (Blacksmith) + 3, Profession (Miner) + 1, Profession (Weaponsmith) + 3, Profession (Woodcutter) + 1, Survival +3, Local Area Knowledge +4, Intimidate +5, Ride +2, Climb +6*, Swim +5*, Jump +6*.

* -3 Armor Check Penalty not included

Feats: Cleave, Great Cleave, Power Attack.

Class Abilities: +10 movement, Illiteracy, Rage 1/day for 7 rounds, Uncanny Dodge, Trap Sense (+1 to Reflex and AC vs Traps)

Possessions: 
Weapons: Greataxe (320 gp/12 lb), Masterwork; Battleaxe (10 gp/6 lb); 2 Throwing Axes (8 gp/ 2 lbs each).

Armor: Magic Breastplate +1 (1200 gp/30 lb). Custom made dwarven, horned helmet. (free and weightless! Nice touch!)

Goods: Backpack (2 gp/2 lb); Small sack full of hay (free/1 lb); Lantern, Bullseye (12 gp/3 lb); Rope, hemp (50 ft.) (1 gp/10 lb); Whetstone (2 cp/1 lb); Waterskin (full) (1 gp/4 lb); Flint and steel (1 gp/0 lb); Oil (pint) (1 sp/1 lb); Oil (pint) (1 sp/1 lb); Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (300 gp/0 lb); 2 Oils of Bless Weapon (100 gp/0 lb—each)

Total Weight Carried: 75 lb

Encumbrance: Light Load: 0 – 100; Med. Load: 101 – 200; Heavy Load: 201- 300; Lift: to 600; Drag: to 1500

Wealth: A red garnet, specially polished and engraved with a Dwarven rune for good luck worth 230 gp; 6 gp; 7 sp; 8 cp

During one goblin raid, Lars' blacksmith father and his mother were killed, leaving the boy homeless. The local dwarven community took him in as one of their own, teaching them the ways of metal, fighting with an axe, and song. Unfortunately, Lars never fit in with either the dwarves or humans, and often finds himself culturally confused.

Lars looks and acts in a similar way to the vikings of old, drinking heavily, bathing rarely, and making a loud nuisance out of himself. He is good-natured, though, and despite his social awkwardness people tend to enjoy being around him. Or somewhat near him, as the 6 foot and 5 inch, 195 pound, red hair and bearded man needs to take a bath sometime.

[/sblock]

Had forgotten to add a feat...


----------



## Fenris (Nov 3, 2005)

Haakon has been updated as well.

Here is is hit point roll:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=179199

And check over the spells I selected in case there are any you feel are inappropriate (actually when I get home I need to double check the spells as well since he's savage)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 3, 2005)

Deuce Traveler, Fenris & the others,

Check out this post from the recruitment thread. Since this is effectively an odd level for the townsfolk, you get 3/4 hit points rounded down. Mist, we get 3/4 rounded up since it is an even level for us.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks Tailspinner.  A 9 is much better than a 2...!


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 4, 2005)

I updated Mist's Character sheet. 
Let me know if I missed anything. 

-Blood


----------



## Fenris (Nov 4, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Deuce Traveler, Fenris & the others,
> 
> Check out this post from the recruitment thread. Since this is effectively an odd level for the townsfolk, you get 3/4 hit points rounded down. Mist, we get 3/4 rounded up since it is an even level for us.




grumble grumble, erase erase


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 4, 2005)

Okay, everyone's updated for the next level.  I'll go through in a couple hours and look over the level-ups.  Thanks for the assist with the HP, Tailspinner.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 5, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> _Okay, so for simplicity's sake we'll say it's a 12-hour night, broken into 3, 4-hour watches.  Mist is taking the first watch, and Kah the second.  If Kah also takes the third she will not get 8-hours of rest, which is required for her to heal her ability points, thus, I'm guessing Tailspinner, that instead of standing watch for so long you will wake the Padre as his request.  Right?  So we've got 3 watches: Mist, Kah, The Padre.  Okay, that's what I'm going with._




Actually no. As an elf, she gets the benefit of 8 hours of sleep by meditating for 4 hours according to the description in the PHB of the elf. The only exception I know for this is an elven spell caster needs to rest a full 8 hours in order to regain spells. But, as the DM, it is of course your call.


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 5, 2005)

Weird.  I'd always wondered why it _wasn't_ like that.  :\   Turns out it was.     Okay, Tailspinner, we'll go with that from now on.  For this first night, we'll just say that the ability drain left her extra-exhausted so she was willing to take up The Padre on his offer.  Cool?


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 5, 2005)

> "Don't take Frigga's name in vain"





> "Friggin' Frigga"




You guys are killing me!


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 5, 2005)

*Updated Character Notes*

*Deuce Traveler:* You're missing a couple things on Lars' updated level: +1 (more) Skill point (for being human); Trap Sense +1 (+1 Reflex and AC against traps).  Other than that, he looks good.  (oooh, Great Cleave, that's one of my favorite-ist!)

*Tailspinner:* Kah looks good.

*Fenris:* Haakon looks good.  Drop an OOC note when you choose your Feat.

*Lazlow*: The Padre looks good, but you forgot to spend a skill point.

*Bloodweaver:* Mist looks good.

*Krug:* Please update Dentmus when you get time.  Drop an OOC note, and repost him on this thread when you're done.  Thanks!


----------



## Fenris (Nov 5, 2005)

Gray Shade,
I wanted to ask about two feats from Song & Silence, the 3.0 splat books. There may be newer versions in the Complete Adventurer , but I don't have that.

Extra Music: You can use Bardic Music an extra 4 times per day.

Lingering Song: Bardic Music used to Inspire Courage, Inspire Greatness or Inspire Competence, the effect lasts twice as long as usual.

So feel free to say no. They were feats I was considering.

Fenris


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 6, 2005)

Hey everyone... since Lars isn't particularly bright he wouldn't come up with this, but I just wanted to say it looks like an insect swarm is headed our way.  I think making a fire wall or mini moat might help us, but I doubt attacking it with weapons will do much.


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 8, 2005)

*Fenris*, either of those feats would be fine with me.  Help yourself to one if you want.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 23, 2005)

I take it the game is on an extended pause?
Its been near two weeks.


-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I'll take the silence as a 'Yes'.
Did Grey Shade say anything about a pause in the game and I somehow missed it?


-Blood


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 29, 2005)

That's what I am wondering...


----------



## Fenris (Nov 29, 2005)

Not that I know of. He is a player in another game with me and hasn't poster there either.


----------

